# full custom ffmpeg output



## timbiker (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi, 
I have a multilingual streaming system using some custom ffmpeg commands.
I'd like to switch to OBS to benefit from all its functionnality, but for that I would need to full control the output stream.

In other words, to be able to stream both the video and all the audio channels separately, (I then put everything together on the server).
I don't think the settings currently available allow to do such level of customization, is there a way to enter a really custom ffmpeg command. (selecting directly which track is included, multiple output)...

This would combine the powerful capabilities of OBS with the flexibility of ffmpeg.

Thx


----------



## WizardCM (Jan 12, 2019)

You can go to Settings -> Output, choose Advanced, and select Custom FFMPEG Output. That has a field for all the ffmpeg parameters. OBS currently only supports sending one track, but that will change in the next update.


----------



## timbiker (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks, 
I indeed really need the multitrack aspect, is there any estimate timeline already for the next update which would include this change ?

Thanks

PS: weird I was watching this topic but never got an email notification of the reply


----------



## pkv (Feb 10, 2019)

you can already test multi track ffmpeg output in the RC1 (disclaimer, i coded the feature). But for multilingual streaming (which i've been doing for about 10 years) you can also use the multichannel capabilities of obs (which I also coded). For more info, check the wiki where I give a tuto on how to achieve that: https://obsproject.com/wiki/Surround-Sound-Streaming-And-Recording#multilingual-streaming


----------



## timbiker (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks,
Too bad I have not see this before, that's almost what I'm doing currently with ffmpeg.
Though I had not been successful pushing a multichannel track to nginx, so I was streaming first to a ffmpeg instance, looking a bit like your split script, but with an rtp listener.
I'm now using wowza, but putting a different stream for the video and each language track. This way I can use the available wowza modules to re-encode video to multiple bitrate and remux each audio with each video.
I'll see if I can replace my ffmpeg streaming with OBS instead.


----------



## pkv (Feb 12, 2019)

i personally use a combination of nginx and wowza; i push from obs to nginx which exec a ffmpeg splitter script pushing to wowza. The latter auto pushes stream targets to YT, FB you name it. I've tested up to 16 languages.


----------

